# AOKP make error - repo sync errors



## oisis (May 29, 2012)

Hi,
I have to questions.
1. I have make error when i try to build AOKP, something like that:


> make: *** No rules to make `out/target/product/ariesve/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libcrypto_intermediates/libcrypto.a', needed by `out/target/product/ariesve/obj/EXECUTABLES/recovery_intermediates/LINKED/recovery'. Stop.


I synced sources today, before, few days ago everything was ok. Couldn't find anything in google. Maybe you know how to fix it.

2. How to sync sources to Build-40?

Thanks.


----------



## M4570D0N (Jun 7, 2012)

oisis said:


> Hi,
> I have to questions.
> 1. I have make error when i try to build AOKP, something like that:
> 
> ...


I was able to build M6 for the Skyrocket 4 days ago. I did a repo sync last night and got the exact same make error, except it was:

```
make: **** No rules to make `out/target/product/skyrocket/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libcrypto_intermediates/libcrypto.a', needed by `out/target/product/skyrocket/obj/EXECUTABLES/recovery_intermediates/LINKED/recovery'. Stop.
```
After much frustration and no solution found I went to bed and tried to resolve it again today to no avail. However, I did happen to notice that although running repo sync was completing, in the prebuilt/darwin-x86/toolchain folder I only had arm-eabi-4.2.1 and part of arm-eabi-4.3.1. The other 4 directories that were supposed to be there, were not. I doubt that is related but I found that somewhat odd. I just decided to say fudge it, wiped everything and started over to see what happens. Currently still finishing up the sync at the moment though.

edit: just saw this posted today on pastebin:
*Aokp Build Error W/ Fix*


> make: *** No rule to make target `out/target/product/toro/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libcrypto_intermediates/libcrypto.a', needed by `out/target/product/toro/obj/EXECUTABLES/recovery_intermediates/LINKED/recovery'. Stop.
> 
> Edit: Fix
> 
> ...


----------



## oisis (May 29, 2012)

I wiped everything yesterday too but now i do not have dirs in vendor/*. What is going on with repo?


----------



## M4570D0N (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, I noticed that Koush is making changes tonight with dedupe for bootable recovery. Guessing it's the recent switch to dedupe that's breaking everything, but, I can now confirm that the "fix" posted above will work in the mean time until the CM guys get that sorted out.


----------



## oisis (May 29, 2012)

Ok but i wiped everything and sync repo from zero, now i do not have a lot of dirs and i even cannot start to build. Will have to wait







. Hope that they will resolve it quickly.


----------



## M4570D0N (Jun 7, 2012)

I dunno why that is. Though I will say, when the sync finished for me, I did not have a kernel directory, so I had to get it myself. If you know the directory that's missing you can just create it. In my case I created /kernel/samsung and then cd'd to that directory and did

```
git clone [URL=https://github.com/AOKP/android_kernel_samsung_msm8660-common.git]https://github.com/AOKP/android_kernel_samsung_msm8660-common.git[/URL] -b ics
```
Then I changed the name of the folder to just msm8660-common. My build completed successfully after getting a workaround for that dumb libcrypto error. Didn't run into any other significant issues.


----------



## oisis (May 29, 2012)

Now after clean sync i have missing a lot of device directories and some other ones. Don't know why, would like to move back to build-40. Now also have problem with Adreno drivers, before everything works ok.

Everything resolved. Topic can be closed.


----------

